

Linux needs usability maniacs - bitbandit
http://openusability.blogspot.com/2015/08/whats-wrong-with-this-icon.html

======
luck87
maybe this is not the right thread, but the truth is well described by
Torvalds: Why is Linux not competitive on desktop?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNnGMBMJKNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNnGMBMJKNM)

~~~
thomasrossi
Terminal is all I need:)

------
blueflow
I als cant believe it displays me a USB Stick when i plugged my portable
harddisk in!

No, jk. Never expected them too match up. Don't see this as a problem.

~~~
bitbandit
This is perhaps why these things don't get fixed. A Linux user does not see
this as a problem.

This is a problem for someone who is not a Linux user.

Most users will not actually _see_ the problem. They will just find the system
clunky to use. They will not be able to point at what makes it clunky, let
alone fix it themselves.

~~~
blueflow
On Windows i also get the wrong icon displayed.

~~~
bitbandit
What icon do you get on Windows? an iPod or some generic USB device icon?

~~~
blueflow
I was just kidding around. Im pretty sure its impossible to get the icons
right because alot of optically different devices are technically equivalent.

